# Ipad 2 verrouillé, récupérer les photos



## beegeezzz (14 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Une connaissance à tentée 6 fois de déverrouiller son ipad 2, sans succès, il est maintenant verrouillé.

Le problème est que cette personne ne semble pas avoir de sauvegarde de ses nombreuses photos et que l'appareil n'a JAMAIS été branché à Itunes...

1) Je lui ai proposé ces quelques produits, les connaissez-vous ? sont-ils assez efficaces pour récupérer les données de l'ipad ? :

a) *FoneLab 8 (il semble que l'appareil doit au moins avoir été branché à Itunes une fois pour fonctionner)*
b) *Imazing
C) *Copy trans photo

Connaissez-vous d'autres applications payantes ou non ?

Avez-vous une autre idée ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Février 2015)

Il y a ça : http://www.wondershare.fr/disk-utility/restaurer-ipad-verrouille.html.


----------



## beegeezzz (15 Février 2015)

Salut,

Un grand merci.

Je vais tester avec imazing, si cela ne fonctionne pas, j'utiliserai ta méthode.

Bon dimanche.


----------

